# Trans Women are Woman



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

Change my mind.


----------



## Wuornos (Sep 22, 2021)

No.

Change *my* mind.


----------



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

Moloko said:


> No.
> 
> Change *my* mind.


Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


----------



## Coelacanth (Sep 22, 2021)

You will never be a woman.


----------



## Providence (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


So? Doesn't make you a woman. It makes it in your best interest to pretend to be one. Why the fuck would actual women play along?


----------



## Wuornos (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


Gender dysmorphia is a mental illness. A man thinking he's a woman doesn't mean he is an actual woman nor can he live as a woman because womanhood is not superficial.


----------



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

Moloko said:


> Gender dysmorphia is a mental illness. A man thinking he's a woman doesn't mean he is an actual woman nor can he live as a woman because womanhood is not superficial.


Why does it matter though.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Sep 22, 2021)

You will never be Kengle @We!


----------



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> You will never be Kengle @We!


test


----------



## Wuornos (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Why does it matter though.


Because irreparably mutilating the genitals of gender confused, usually autistic, kids is morally repugnant.

Because erasing women and girls as a class of people to appease violently misogynistic autogynephiles is morally repugnant.

Because appropriating female bathrooms, healthcare, sports and other spaces which impacts women negatively is morally repugnant.

Because demanding that female biology be rewritten to include male biology is morally repugnant.

Because erasing the words "mother," "woman" and "girl" from language pertaining to female experiences is morally repugnant.

Because threatening gay women with violence because they don't want to be penetrated by heterosexual males pretending to be gay women is morally repugnant.

Because making your heterosexual wife call herself "gay" and then demanding to be called "mother" when you didn't carry, birth, breastfeed or do the lionshare of the childcare is morally repugnant.

Because the whole world doesn't revolve around your erection.


----------



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

Moloko said:


> Because irreparably mutilating the genitals of gender confused, usually autistic, kids is morally repugnant.
> 
> Because erasing women and girls as a class of people to appease violently misogynistic autogynephiles is morally repugnant.
> 
> ...


Kiwi Farms pushes the worst parts of the transgender community to the front. they aren’t all insane people who have force fem fetishes.


----------



## Wuornos (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Kiwi Farms pushes the worst parts of the transgender community to the front. they aren’t all insane people who have force fem fetishes.


My exposure to troons transcends KF. They're all mentally ill degenerates and they do impact women and children negatively.


----------



## Meriasek (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


Yes. It's a condition. A mental disorder. Calling transwomen "women" might help them in the short term, but it is simply not true, and instead enables a mental disorder. There's the stereotypical schizo in the psych ward thinking he's Napoleon. He has a real condition and calling him "Napoleon" can alleviate the symptoms. Is he actually Napoleon?


----------



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

Meriasek said:


> Is he actually Napoleon?


There is no condition faced by millions that makes them feel horrible to not be Napoleon. it’s a retarded argument


----------



## Mal0 (Sep 22, 2021)

All women are trans women, change my mind OP


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 22, 2021)

Here, done.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 22, 2021)

Like honestly your screenshot dumps in ilj subforum contribute to the image of trans women as gross degenerates. I'm inclined to support people doing what they want and fuck everyone else but trying to promote the "trans women are women" call to tranny liberation on KF just seems like begging for attention.


----------



## A Gay Retard (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> There is no condition faced by millions that makes them feel horrible to not be Napoleon. it’s a retarded argument


Schizophrenia affects ~1% of the global population (probably more are undiagnosed). This is higher than the rate of troonery. Would it not in the short term cause some sufferers of schizophrenia to feel relief if everyone around them entertained their delusions?


----------



## Meriasek (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> There is no condition faced by millions that makes them feel horrible to not be Napoleon. it’s a retarded argument


Millions? The US has barely a million transgender people.


			Transgender Population Size in the United States: a Meta-Regression of Population-Based Probability Samples
		

And those are self-reported, if I understand it correctly, not actually diagnosed with gender dysphoria.
You're not as many as you think you are, and it doesn't matter how many people suffer from some sort of insanity, you treat that insanity and don't play along. At least not to the point where taxpayer money should be used to chop off your balls, or where you're allowed to wave your dick around in lady's changing room. 
Schizophrenia has a higher prevalence, actually.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 22, 2021)

A Gay Retard said:


> Schizophrenia affects ~1% of the global population (probably more are undiagnosed). This is higher than the rate of troonery. Would it not in the short term cause some sufferers of schizophrenia to feel relief if everyone around them entertained their delusions?


Tbh no. Clinically there's no relief for schizophrenics just for agreeing with their delusions. Meanwhile there's a clinical benefit for trannies for the same.


----------



## We! (Sep 22, 2021)

bernadette said:


> Like honestly your screenshot dumps in ilj subforum contribute to the image of trans women as gross degenerates. I'm inclined to support people doing what they want and fuck everyone else but trying to promote the "trans women are women" call to tranny liberation on KF just seems like begging for attention.


No one in my screencaps is trans lol.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> No one in my screencaps is trans lol.


I thought you're trans


----------



## DumbDude42 (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Why does it matter though.


if it doesn't matter then why are you trying to force people to play along with it?


----------



## A Gay Retard (Sep 22, 2021)

bernadette said:


> Tbh no. Clinically there's no relief for schizophrenics just for agreeing with their delusions. Meanwhile there's a clinical benefit for trannies for the same.


Short term. "Even if there _is_ a chip in your head, they're probably not listening right now because you're not up to anything" as you dial the number for the men in white jumpers with big butterfly nets.


----------



## Chilson (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


It is a real condition but the cure is not to transition, Unless you want to join the 41%. The cure is to come to accept who you are (which is your biological sex) and move on with your life like every other mental disorder.

Therapists don't indulge the negative coping methods and self medication of depressives, bipolars, and schizo's. Why should they allow mentally ill gender dysphoric's to continue to do just that?


----------



## Fuscateob (Sep 22, 2021)

Trans women are trans women, that is to say, autogynephiliacs.


----------



## Miss Chance (Sep 22, 2021)

One can, if one wishes, separate the process of being a woman into three tiers: 

The physical.  At a fundamental level, men are men and women are women.  Chromosomes dictate almost everything regarding bodily makeup, and sex organs do the rest in terms of the physical experience of being female or male.  Taking cross sex hormones and having operations can influence the physical, but cannot remake it.  One can change the wallpaper and carpets, one cannot rebuild the house.  

The societal.  Arguably the most important, and the aspect usually overlooked by MTFs.  Much of what forms a person's experience in the real world comes from outside.  How other people see and interact with one dictates how one engages with wider society.  To be treated as a woman, for better and often worse, one has to be a woman in the mind of the other.  MTFs are not.  If they don't pass, they aren't women to the beholder.  If the other person knows, the MTF exists in his or her mind as an MTF rather than a natal female.  Arguably, the more passable the MTF, the more likely they are to be thought of as female by others.  There is no guarantee, however.  There is also the very important question of socialisation, in childhood and adulthood.  The MTF enters the female role without experience of it.  They will never gain experience, and insight, without the appropriate reciprocation from society.  They will be stuck, then, as male or as other.  Male hubris is a strong force, but it can't defeat this.  

Identity.  In the non-autistic world, identity is developed rather than invented.  This places the MTFs at a disadvantage, as they do not have the necessary development behind them.  Years of living as men has shaped them in certain ways.  They don't start with a blank slate, rather they do their damndest to wipe the slate clean but it's often obvious there's still plenty of chalk dust left behind.  Arguably this is the area that MTFs have the most control over, because it is self-directed, but it's not always successful.  

I simply feel there is failure in every tier.


----------



## cringy cunt (Sep 22, 2021)

A Gay Retard said:


> Short term. "Even if there _is_ a chip in your head, they're probably not listening right now because you're not up to anything" as you dial the number for the men in white jumpers with big butterfly nets.





Chilson said:


> It is a real condition but the cure is not to transition, Unless you want to join the 41%. The cure is to come to accept who you are (which is your biological sex) and move on with your life like every other mental disorder.


 
Clinically social transition and allowing experimentation with identity in minors is what is shown to be the most effective for long term prevention of depressive symptoms.  There's no treatment to convince a tranny they're not a tranny that will not promote 41%.

Schizo psychosis is too chaotic to allow long term "going along with." what is actually the closest thing to that is that in some Eastern cultures, if schizos think their voices and delusions are related to good spirits, they fare better than the people in the west that think it's the CIA or aliens.


----------



## Ed Special (Sep 22, 2021)

gr8 b8 i r8 8/8


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Sep 22, 2021)

Actually, this guy might be right. If you put together all of the trans "women" on the planet, it's possible that they might equal a single real, natal woman in worth. I wouldn't bet on it though.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Kiwi Farms pushes the worst parts of the transgender community to the front. they aren’t all insane people who have force fem fetishes.


Have you ever had them as co-workers? I beg to differ.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Sep 22, 2021)

They're suicidal degenerate freaks. Why should I trouble myself with validating their delusions on any level?

There's always some boring comment in these threads about how "these freaks are just the fringe, it's not like that in real life". Take a trip out of whatever bumblefuck backwater you live in, and visit a city (any city). Or even just try getting a job that isn't pumping gas or flipping burgers.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 22, 2021)

I'll only accept a trans person's identity if they cut off their genitals or sew it closed. Still does not make them a man or woman simply due to biology. I firmly believe that the majority of Trans people have underlying conditions that go unchecked. Things like depression, schizophrenia, etc. that should be treated first. When Gender Dysphoria was recognized as psychological disorder, it was considered rare. Now you throw a stone and can't help but hit two "trans" animals. Like most things, this dilutes people who are genuinely gender dysphoric who just want to be a man or woman in their adult lives and not get Social clout. Whatever is going on now hurts them more than helps them since it is overrun with nihilistic and misanthropic idiocy.


----------



## Erich Honecker (Sep 22, 2021)

Bait aside, "trans women are women" stopped being a reasonable position the moment it also became coupled with "you don't need gender dysphoria to be a woman, you can literally just decide on a whim that you are now a woman". No diagnosis needed, no mental struggle needed, you don't even need to medically transition. You can just think "I am woman" and the Tolerant™ people of the world are required to believe you 100%. You can even have deep mental delusions where you believe in the video game/cartoon world and the real world merging into one, which Kiwis and Redditors alike find hilarious. But the delusion where you decided suddenly you are a woman, with dubious reasoning? No, no one's allowed to laugh at that.


----------



## WinchesterWhiskey (Sep 22, 2021)

If trans women are women, why did my friend James's tranny roommate put a hole in his wall in an attempted suicide because their father refused to believe that their son that they raised, as a boy, is actually a woman? Why is it they get genuine anxiety being called a boy? Why are most of them of the belief they can become anime girls?


----------



## admiral (Sep 22, 2021)

Women are female. Trans women are not female, and thus they are not women. Female isn't an experience or a feeling, it's a biological fact.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Sep 22, 2021)

If transwomen are women why do we call them trans?


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Sep 22, 2021)

I know this is a retarded meme thread, so I'll start with retarded meme debate club rules.

First you have to define terms - what do you mean by "woman" and "is"?

What is a "woman"? Rough category of those born with XY chromosomes (or close enough)? Those filling the societal role of homemaker, regardless of anything else (is a house-husband a "woman")? Note very well that if you use the popular definition of 'someone who identifies as a woman', you arrive at the same question - well, what does that mean and how do you define it? 

"Is" here refers in particular to the gender identity discussion. Does it mean an inherent part of one's existence, or what someone "identifies as"? If it's inherent, can it be changed, or are you born with it permanently?

Personally, I've yet to hear a consistent framework that touches on these and supports the existence of transgenderism, except for _maybe_ the whole female/male brain map one. Every other one either supports some ephemeral, undefinable form of "gender", ignores sex entirely, and/or boils down to "they're fucked in the head, just be nice to them and call them a 'she' for their own good".


----------



## Hugger Brother (Sep 22, 2021)

the assertion that "trans woman" and "woman" are the same thing requires the tortured redefinition of the concept of "woman" that deviates highly from how the vast majority of people understand it, i.e., a person that is born with a vagina. and sure you can argue that social concepts are plastic or whatever but given that "woman" is a concept that has largely remained static for all of recorded human history you've gotta concede that certain social concepts are tied to certain fundamental and unchanging observations humanity makes about itself, ergo biological gender is not a plastic social construct. trans woman and woman are not and will never be the same thing.


----------



## vulg (Sep 22, 2021)

your misogyny towards transwoman is proof that they are actually women


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 22, 2021)

Trans women say this then get into a medical emergency where the doctor transfers the blood of someone recently pregnant into their veins and dies.

I really, really wish these people weren't retarded enough to try to run from their birth sex.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 22, 2021)

All trans women are some degree of autistic - I'm just taking part in the age-old tradition of "Kick the Autistic".


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> No one in my screencaps is trans lol.


How dare you try to deny us the truth of @naught and @Psychic Espeon's beautiful trans lesbian relationship


----------



## Kornula (Sep 22, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


Yes, Gender Dysphoria is real..

Living as a "woman" *could* alleviate some of the symptoms...but 41% who have transistioned say otherwise.  Probably because they know they will never be real women no matter how hard they wish for it


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Sep 22, 2021)

>Gets misgendered once
>Has a mental breakdown
>Either kills themselves or resort to violence
Doesnt sound very ladylike.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 22, 2021)

As a not trans, I am every woman, and they're all in me.

No sorry, correction: I'm all in them.

Especially your mum.


----------



## Mecha-Jerkop (Sep 22, 2021)

They would be a woman if they had a womb and a functioning vagina, but alas instead they are twisted freaks of nature who decided to permanently destroy their body due to a devastating mental illness that claims 42% of the lives of people suffering this mental illness. As soon as they die everything they've done to "pass" will be dropped in favour of when people actually liked them, when they weren't a sexual degenerate freak.

Moral of the story: You will never be a woman.


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Sep 22, 2021)

What's wrong with just calling yourself a woman and not using Trans-woman? There are ugly women out there, just join that club and continue being a "productive" citizen.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 23, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.




_Its a form of social and biological mimicry.  _​
I genuinely believe the mimicry is induced by a wide variety of situations and so no one explanation suffices for Transgenderism.  Aggressive mimicry is a form of mimicry in which predators, parasites, or parasitoids share similar signals, using a harmless model, allowing them to avoid being correctly identified by their prey or host. Zoologists have repeatedly compared this strategy to a wolf in sheep's clothing.  There are Trans who present strongly as this type.  They are sexual predators and ignoring that issue harms children and women.  Its fine if that doesn't concern you in the least, but then do not expect empathy for Troons back from me.  Empathy is only a two way street for me.  Aggressive mimicry is opposite in principle to defensive mimicry—where the mimic generally benefits from being treated as harmful.  Defensive or protective mimicry takes place when organisms are able to avoid harmful encounters by deceiving enemies into treating them as something else.  Trans induced Trolling is a totally a separate origin from aggressive social predation, although it can get rather complex trying to explain why some people resort to protective mimicry and others don't but that is another topic.  Trans induced Trolling is entirely done in response to social danger and uses the natural protectiveness society has/had for women to socially scare off the troll lest he be labeled as an Incel Shooter Woman-hater type.   Women do protect themselves by social ostracism and deviousness, whatever the opinion of its modern usefulness it is a reason to mimic as women.  There are in fact three reasons to defensively mimic:

Batesian mimicry, where a harmless mimic poses as harmful. (Trans induced Trolling 101)
Müllerian mimicry, where two or more harmful species mutually advertise themselves as harmful. (Non-TERF Feminists presenting a united front against aggressors)
Emsleyan mimicry/Mertensian mimicry, where a deadly mimic resembles a less harmful but lesson-teaching model. (Troons mimicking highly mischievous or highly sexual women)
With Mertensian mimicry its a little more difficult to understand than for other types of mimicry, since in other types of mimicry it is usually the most harmful species that is the model. However if a predator dies, it cannot learn to recognize a warning signal, e.g., bright colours in a certain pattern. In other words, there is no advantage in being easily spotted for an organism that is likely to kill any predator it succeeds in poisoning; such an animal is better off being camouflaged, to avoid attacks altogether.  A rare fourth case, Vavilovian mimicry, where weeds resemble crops, involves humans as the agent of selection.  Vavilovian mimicry (also crop mimicry or weed mimicry) is a form of mimicry in plants where a weed evolves to share one or more characteristics with a domesticated plant through generations of artificial selection.  An example is rye (Secale cereale), a grass which is derived from wild rye (Secale montanum), a widely distributed Mediterranean species. Rye was originally just a weed growing with wheat and barley, but came under similar selective pressures to the crops. Like wheat, it came to have larger seeds and more rigid spindles to which the seeds are attached. However, wheat is an annual plant, while wild rye is a perennial. At the end of each growing season wheat produces seeds, while wild rye does not and is thus destroyed as the post-harvest soil is tilled. However, there are occasional mutants that do set seed. These have been protected from destruction, and rye has thus evolved to become an annual plant.  If Trans-Women could reproduce (and you see the desire in some) then they would be seen as real women.  Alas, they cannot and so socially dismiss motherhood as an important biological function historically and in the modern world.

Transgenderism was traditionally thought to be a psychiatric condition meaning a mental ailment. Now there is evidence that the disease may not have origins in the brain alone.  It may have biological causes associated with the development of gender identity before birth—however some of the warning signs genetically are present in heterosexual men who choose to live normal reproductive lives.  It is likely a social response which certain men are more comfortable making and others are strongly not ever comfortable making.


We! said:


> Why does it matter though.


Why do any of us do anything?  Some people see malevolence in the deception, myself included.  We're just biologically wired that way.  You can make it a mental condition if you like, fully commit to being hypocritical or you can let people be people regardless of the discord and hostility.  There are no good choices, either Troons should be made to stop notwithstanding their preconditions making them who they are or Transphobes should be made to stop notwithstanding their preconditions making them who they are.  Both are equally being told to be something they are not in order to conform and to ignore their inner drive to be who they are.

Its a real head scratcher, who should ignore their intuitions telling them to act in socially unacceptable ways and who should get to live their inner reality to the detriment of society (according to the other)?  Racism, sexism, and homophobia kind of fall into this prisoner's dilemma too where either side can conform or express.  Should blacks be forced to conform to the society of racists?  No?  I wonder if transphobia is merely that instinct continued without thought, when the ratios of victim and victimizer are so skewed that to conform with the new trans-friendly language games hurts more people than it helps?  That would be a funny social problem for a post-civil rights America to go to neurotically, it would suggest that people are just socially conforming to a perceived rule and over applying it rather than acting on their inner morality.  Otherwise how could we just cut-and-paste an old solution rather than rationally debate things like adults, if the majority are morally for trangenderism rather than mostly socially presenting that they do and then trying to avoid the issue like the anti-racists who chose to live in the whitest zip codes?  A sort of white-flight but its the refusal to date transwomen—yet tell them they are women.

I wonder if people tell transwomen they are women, but refuse to date them because trans disgust them?  Socially, we're just going to hear the trans bring this issue up time and again and then listen to the silence of the majority quietly dropping the issue because they're being polite to transwomen—but they're not being nice to them, are they?  41% kill themselves because they cannot live the life, not because people tell them they cannot live the life.


​


We! said:


> Kiwi Farms pushes the worst parts of the transgender community to the front. they aren’t all insane people who have force fem fetishes.




Hungry people are going to fetishize food in their lovemaking, people want what they do not have and often lose interest in the things they acquired long ago.  The human mind is exactly the type of pattern recognition machine that would fetishize force-fem if they were later trans.  Humanity is a mess, that is the truth behind transgenderism one way or the other.



We! said:


> There is no condition faced by millions that makes them feel horrible to not be Napoleon. it’s a retarded argument


Its a moral thought experiment whose repulsiveness to you (or answer the question) shows us where your thinking will not go.  Why?  Please lie, so people can write you off as that sort of person who are willing to lie and scheme to win arguments online.  Its easier for everyone.  Call me crazy or obsessed.  Everything which denies me happiness in your need to establish your truths as the truth that society agrees on.  It would be ironic, and funny, if you were to do so.

Otherwise, if a millions believed themselves to be famous people (and there was not a care in their minds that others believed themselves to be the very famous people they do) then how far should society indulge their mania?  It isn't true, so the real question there is whether if it became a common condition would you suddenly declare that their condition was real and they were Napoleon?  I think you would cowardly change your mind, to seem the nicest you could be seen to be.  Its easier for you.  Otherwise if you don't think the mimicry is acceptable, why is their real condition, to call themselves "Napoleon"  and so alleviate their symptoms so unacceptable. Are they actually Napoleon?  In reality we know that the answer is no, but how to prove the mimicry false?  I don't think troon support groups can argue this logic, it gives the game away and they know it.


----------



## HKINTER (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm not going to say it's like it's a little bit like a man if you're into like this like this stuff. It's like they're the ones that have the issues. I think she'd have to like, make a big decision or something. But yeah. I'm just gonna be an open girl and everything. I'm just gonna be an open girl and everything. That was pretty powerful. There was so many emotions I had in that moment. I couldn't stop crying.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Sep 23, 2021)

Nobody cares what these freaks do, per se. We care about the fact that we’re expected to actively participate.

Like, I don’t care if my boss likes to get spanked with a houseshoe, but I do care if he makes me watch and even more if he makes me actively participate.

A troon pursuing his troonery in public is demanding we all spank him. Because the public display is a sex act to him, and other people, especially women, being forced to participate is why he wanted to expose himself to us in the first place.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Sep 23, 2021)

I know an online artist who deals with the furry community all of the time and is as tolerant of people's sexual behavior and fetishes as anybody. He tells me that all of the trans people he's worked with are attention-whoring pains in the ass. I'm sure he's not alone in making that assessment, - it's common knowledge in some circles that if you deal with a trans person in a creative industry, you're mostly likely going to be dealing with a severely screwed up individual.



Spoiler: Autism



I'm willing to concede that there are some people out there who have opposite sex wiring in their brains, as people who have opposite sex traits have existed even in times and places where it would've been very dangerous for them to be. But they've always been a tiny percentage of a percentage. Nothing like the numbers we see today, which leads me to believe that this current explosion in the number of trans people has an environmental origin. My Autistic Theory:  Unprecedented wealth and ease generate a psychological reaction against masculinity and aggressiveness, which come to be seen as a liability in a world where few people need to fight over resources.  Camille Paglia has said that a civilization's move to sanctify trans behavior is a sign that cultural collapse is imminent. I don't know if she's right, but I do know that if I had to live in a degenerate time, I would rather have been in Ancient Rome or the Weimar Republic, where there would at least have been some decent art to look at or some interesting politics to discuss. American Clownworld is just ugly and pathetic.


----------



## Ponzo (Sep 23, 2021)

No matter how many hormones you take, no matter how many gender affirming surgeries you go through, you will still never be a woman. You will always be a trans woman. You can't change biology, you can only mask it.


----------



## 李西青 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hallucinations are nations


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 25, 2021)

We! said:


> Why does it matter though.


If it doesn't matter, then SRS and HRT wouldn't be things.

But they are, because it's obvious that said experience matters, and SRS/HRT are meant to facilitate the delusion of being their so-called "true self".



bernadette said:


> Clinically social transition and allowing experimentation with identity in minors is what is shown to be the most effective for long term prevention of depressive symptoms.


>expecting the sane to believe that giving minors drugs that increase the chances of cancer, sepsis, osteoporosis, and genital atrophy (which promotes aforementioned sepsis) and aborts their puberty and therefore general pubertal changes like brain development (literal retardation) all for the sake of cutesy teenage experimentation isn't literally demonic and won't lead to later dysfunction whether or not they kill themselves


----------



## Standardized Profile (Sep 25, 2021)

If the quality of being a woman is physical, then transwomen are not women, because they lack the physical markers of a woman. Bodily features that have been modified to superficially resemble those of women don't make the cut. They were made out of a man's body, and remain part of that same body. They lack the functionality of a woman's body. Both in origin and _telos_, they are not physically female.

If being a woman is socially constructed, they're still not women, because the construction of woman-ness takes place over the 18 years it takes a girl to mature into a woman. (Eighteen is fairly arbitrary, substitute whatever time you think is enough to reach all the developmental markers and have enough interactions to construct one's identity.) This includes navigating gender roles as a female, menarche, being pursued by the opposite sex, the possibility of pregnancy, and all kinds of other things the transwoman skipped when he was a boy. No amount of "social transitioning" can make up or that.

How the person in question feels about being a woman or not being a woman isn't relevant. People feel bad about themselves for all sorts of reasons. The issue is "are transwomen women," not "how can we help transwomen feel better about themselves." To quote Stoic philosopher Seneca the Younger, _femina numquam eris._


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 25, 2021)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


"LARPing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms" is what you meant.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 25, 2021)

Transgenderism is an effect of total spiritual, physical, and social degeneracy, a form of madness whose spread is indicative of outright Satanic malice in the halls of power, and delusion amongst the masses. 

Trannies themselves are disgusting abominations, creatures that ought not exist. 

They are contrary to God and Nature, and rightly ordered beauty, civilization, and all goodness, and they should all join their fellow 41 percenters.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 25, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans-women-are-woman.100747/post-10041347
> Add bookmark
> #49
> 
> ...



After reading that, you must be either a psych PhD Professor/Researcher or a sociology PhD.


----------



## glad vlad (Sep 25, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> Camille Paglia has said that a civilization's move to sanctify trans behavior is a sign that cultural collapse is imminent. I don't know if she's right, but I do know that if I had to live in a degenerate time, I would rather have been in Ancient Rome or the Weimar Republic, where there would at least have been some decent art to look at or some interesting politics to discuss. American Clownworld is just ugly and pathetic.



That Camille Paglia video is a real smack to the noggin. Makes so much sense, the way she puts it. “A culture that no longer believes in itself.”


----------



## Legoshi (Oct 3, 2021)

If "transwomen" were real, stunning, brave and 100% honest women, why even add the the prefix "trans"? They weren't ever born female and will never turn into one. "Trans women", especially the autogynephilic "translesbians", don't understand the experience of women and understanding their cues and mannerisms since they grew up as boys and then became men. Transwomen are just drag queens at best with their over the top forced hyperfeminity and their cluelessness of how women really are like. At worst the vast majority of them are a bunch of gross perverts who fetishize every aspects of femaleness regardless of how embarrassing or difficult it is to real women.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 3, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> All women are trans women, change my mind OP


Only those that post on the Farms.


----------



## Kelly's Yeeted Legs (Oct 3, 2021)

Trans people have an overly literal interpretation of gender roles. They are incapable of understanding that it's okay to be who you are in the body you already have, and nobody else really gives a shit about it.

Think about growing up as a weird kid who didn't give a shit about dolls, dresses, pink, romance novels, makeup, or other stereotypically girly stuff. But has zero doubt that she is unambiguously a female person in a female body. 

When puberty arrives, it's a huge disappointment because it fails to transform a skinny girl body into a feminine adult body with hips and boobs. Bee-sting tits that never get any bigger, prolific and embarrassing body hair, big shoulders, no hips, deep voice, "unladylike" body language ...

THAT'S GENDER DYSPHORIA. A genetically female child who wants but fails to develop feminine features, gets misgendered in stores and on the phone, is literally shamed and discarded by her family for failing to grow tits, and who in retrospect had some major hormonal malarkey going on that affected both mind and body. 

Fuck these crossdressing pornsick fetishists. They're not and never will be women. They will be male until the day they neck themselves. Being female "enough" is pretty fucking hard sometimes for people who were literally BORN female.


----------



## anti SJW (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## khaine (Mar 14, 2022)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.



You can't argue with a retard, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Mar 14, 2022)

If transwomen are women, that means I can be black as long as I identify as black, right?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 14, 2022)

Trans women are clearly self obsessed and think everything should be/is about them so that's an argument in OP's favor.


----------



## Wuornos (Mar 14, 2022)

Trans "women" are men. Biological fact.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Mar 14, 2022)

If trans and genderites had a universal definition of gender I could argue back, but since gender is a mystical concept only the most devout can understand I'm stuck trying to keep sand in a sieve


----------



## Oh piss off! (Mar 14, 2022)

What is a woman?

HMMMMMNNNNN?


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 14, 2022)

OP quit posting back in September, prob killed himself, RIP


----------



## ogmudbone (Mar 14, 2022)

Meriasek said:


> Millions? The US has barely a million transgender people.
> 
> 
> Transgender Population Size in the United States: a Meta-Regression of Population-Based Probability Samples
> ...


Because they keep offing themselves lol. Also the number is above 41%now bois!


----------



## BlackDragoons (Mar 14, 2022)

Question, if you received a full body prosthetic would you even be considered a Man or a Woman?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 26, 2022)

It might not be the right thread to post this but I spotted that article about a former olympian swimmer who have troubles with the trans mob.





						Former Olympian Swimmer Says Trans Hate Mob Has "Made My Life Hell" | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com
				





> _Authored by Steve Watson via Summit News,_
> 
> *Former Olympian swimmer Sharon Davies has revealed that she is struggling to keep her career as a pundit and a sports ambassador going because she has been relentlessly attacked by trans ‘activists’ for speaking up for women’s rights in sports.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Amphotericin B (Jul 26, 2022)

Women have XX chromosomes, no walk of text necessary. Men who are attracted to transwomen need to accept that they’re gay.


----------



## Stan (Jul 26, 2022)

We! said:


> Gender dysphoria is a real condition and libing as a woman can alleviate the symptoms.


I tend to disagree. The trans I know don’t want to just “live as women”, they want to be beautiful, pass-worthy, fuck-worthy women who put cis girls to shame. They start by wearing corsets or whatever and get upset cause they still look like a man in a dress, feel oppressed by their beard regrowing daily. So then they go on hormones, which kills their sex drive and gives them maybe 35% of the results they want. So then they move on to surgical interventions, which gives them another 35% of what they want. But 70% of the way there isn’t good enough and some people still clock them. Then they get an amhole and wonder why men don’t want them, believing the am hole is exactly like a vagina (it’s not, cope seethe dilate.)

It’s like the old lady who swallowed the fly. The cure is worse than the problem. And no, girls won’t want to date you if you haven’t got a dick.
ETA: they don’t want Frankendick either


----------



## Nigger Respecter (Jul 26, 2022)

If a tranny wants to "live as a woman," who gives a fuck? It's when those same degenerates try to tell me that they actually *are* women that I start to care. No you're not. You want to look like a woman. Great. Go nuts, faggot. But I'm not playing along with your little delusion. If a guy wants to be the "Lizard Guy" and say he's a lizard...okay bro. Have a ball. But you're not going to make me insist you're a fucking iguana.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 26, 2022)

Why convince you of anything, just think what you want to think. Reality doesn't care for our opinions and thoughts, it is what it is. Either embrace reality honestly, and you will have a happy life, or do battle with it and never find peace. That's your options, you are free to choose as you wish.


----------

